# New low power box



## Speedy (Nov 3, 2012)

My VIA based router just died after many years of service. There are lots of low power choices nowadays, any recommendations? I want it to serve as a router, mail server for LAN, web server serving static content, NFS server for storage.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 4, 2012)

If the Via was powerful enough, there are Atom systems that should be similar.  Newer processors are pretty efficient, and can be cheaper to buy and run than small systems, although physically bigger.  Here is some information about a Celeron G530 I tried: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=189380&postcount=6.


----------



## Speedy (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks, after investigating all options I gave in and ordered this: Foxconn D250S Intel Atom D2500. It has no fan and the only bad reviews were from outside of my world. It still has useless onboard graphics ... but the price is low enough to toss it if it dies without much remorse.


----------



## Sfynx (Nov 5, 2012)

Speedy said:
			
		

> Thanks, after investigating all options I gave in and ordered this: Foxconn D250S Intel Atom D2500.It still has useless onboard graphics ... but the price is low enough to toss it if it dies without much remorse.



Can it display a text console? Good enough :e


----------



## Speedy (Nov 9, 2012)

Well ... it can display a text console, the last thing I can see is the bootloader screen ... Then it goes practically blind, meaning I cannot see what I'm doing. After three finger salute I can see all shutdown messages. I tried Linux from  USB stick and it runs absolutely fine.
Methinks FreeBSD 9 install cannot cope with Intel graphics. What a pita. What's the easiest way to install over SSH?


----------

